# Check out my jamz!



## bozzles (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a music _extraordinaire!_

http://www.myspace.com/hyperfffangz


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

nice use of italics


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

Not bad. I wouldn't go as far as call you a music extraordinaire, though.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

im digging the retroness soundz of mossmilk. those bells make me think im playing spyro


----------



## bozzles (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Not bad. I wouldn't go as far as call you a music extraordinaire, though.


 
But I posted my music digitally through the internet! How does that not make me a great musician?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

bozzles said:


> But I posted my music digitally through the internet! How does that not make me a great musician?


 
Hurr, aren't you cute. :V


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

hey its kinda true. like how else are you supposed to share mp3 nowadays, CDs? hahahahahah


----------



## bozzles (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> hey its kinda true. like how else are you supposed to share mp3 nowadays, CDs? hahahahahah


 
Flash drive.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

^ Or, I don't know, slap it on a CD and go to a festival or something and play it while selling a few to people who like it.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> ^ Or, I don't know, slap it on a CD and go to a festival or something and play it while selling a few to people who like it.


 
I like to sneak CDs into peoples' mailboxes.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

That's creepy, but hey. Advertisement.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

i do handouts at shows best place, i do like fest idea though. but sharing music through this forum? umm yea a CD doesnt exactly mail itself and my flashdrive is a cellphone :V


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, here's an idea: If you're not serious about wanting your music to be noticed, don't bother handing out your music. CDs are still a part of the music world today. How else do you plan to show examples to a potential employer? Mailing it to them? Please. :V


----------



## bozzles (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Well, here's an idea: If you're not serious about wanting your music to be noticed, don't bother handing out your music. CDs are still a part of the music world today. How else do you plan to show examples to a potential employer? Mailing it to them? Please. :V


 
I use a flashdrive to play stuff when I hang out with producers.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

bozzles said:


> I use a flashdrive to play stuff when I hang out with producers.


 
Man, that's so disorganized. Just organize it real well, slap it on a CD, and make a few copies.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

my music is noticed, not to much here, but yeah im serious. plus you do hafta mail CDs to "employers"/ radio stations / labels. most dont accept digital copies


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

wow your cool....


----------

